# Fluke T5-600 DMM red LED light



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaped said:


> Don't have a manual anymore. What does the red LED light indicate on a Fluke T5-600 DMM ? Thanks.


The red light means that you have power.

https://www.distrelec.cz/ishop/Datasheets/ndT5_servicemanual_e.pdf


----------

